# Winter tyres and chains



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

My wife was pestering me this morning about the winter tires and the law this morning so I did some research. Turns out that most of the English language sites have wrong information about the requirements in Italy and probably the rest of Europe. So I thought to let you know about the law in Italy as I read it this morning. 

After November 15 (Oct 15 in some areas) certified winter tires or chains must be installed or carried. Chains are the standard and winter tires the option having been approved in the last few years as a substitute. After 2012 chains must meet the standard UNI11313 and the size and standard needs to be shown, I suppose on the container. 

We do a lot of winter driving in the mountains so we have both on the camper, chains only when needed. I suggest everyone carry chains all the time as they can get you out of trouble even in the summer mud. The roads in Italy tend to be well cared for so chains would be enough in most areas except the mountains. In the mountain areas you will often encounter areas where old snow or ice has accumulated and winter tires will make driving much safer. But it you have front wheel drive like we do snow tires alone will not get you up much of a grade on hard packed snow or ice.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

So winter tyres are the ones marked M & S ?


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

I concur, we are on our way back through Tuscanny at present and have been down as far as Abruzzo, almost everywhere there are snow chain and winter tyre signs with dates. We have winter tyres and chains waiting to go on when we return but it never crossed my mind to fit them before coming here in autumn. We just skipped out of the Dolomites before it snowed about 3 weeks ago, going back via the Med coast.

Kev


----------

